# buying sweeping companies



## iceman1

Anyone looking to sell a sweeping company in the Cincinnati area please let me know we are looking to buy. We will buy all equipment and accounts. Thanks Chad 513-678-1597


----------



## gd8boltman

*We are getting ready to sell one of our broom*

sweepers, we are in S.E. Wi. It is a 1996 Sweeprite 4400 with 1300 original hrs. and powered by a 5.9L Cummins

If you are interested, I can forward you photos etc. next week.


----------



## iceman1

sorry looking for accounts and equipment, but only the the ohio, KY, IN area. I will only buy equipment if it is a complete buy out of accounts and equipment and employees ect.


----------



## Mick76

Just came across this but its in maine..... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2593854960.html


----------

